# Pocket 9mm



## tuf8seconds (Sep 2, 2010)

I am currently going to purchase a 9mm that I can carry in my front pocket. The Glock 33 (357sig.), is the same size as the Glock 26 (9mm), and they are both just too big for front pocket carring. I am seriously considering the Kahr PM9. I like the size and it's a 9mm. I heard yesterday (9/1/2010), that Glock had a smaller, single stack 9mm in the works that would be somewhat equal to the Kahr PM9. My question is two fold, has anybody else heard the rumor of Glock coming out with a small, pocket size, single stack 9mm and does anybody have anything to report on the Kahr PM9 (good or bad)?....Thanks in advance for your help...please e-mail your comments to me at [email protected] ....Thanks Again....Bubba


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Why Email?... I follow quite a few forums and only remember reading positive things about the Kahr PM9 as long as you're OK with the expected snappiness of a very small 9mm. For my money, Kahrs and Glocks are equal RE quality and reliability... I just prefer the looks of Kahr (... have a CW45). 
FWIW, I think waiting on rumors in the gun world can be kinda frustrating.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The "rumors" of that glock as well as the "rumors" of the mythic Glock Carbine have been floating around forever. If there is a gun you want, I'd just get it. Don't wait for a rumor...

Even if they did come out with one - such an item would only be released at the Shot Show - an annual event every Jan. And typically, guns shown there in Jan aren't out to the public until April or May at the soonest - or longer. So, you're looking at a long time realistically, even if there is any truth to this rumor that comes up every year for many years...


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

If you use your head, there are plenty of places for the Glock 26


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you want to use your pocket................the PM9 is the exact correct choice.

It is a great gun. built like a pistol should be. Shoots great right were you aim it and it will fit in your pocket nicely. Many many good pocket holsters made for it. Nothing but great things to say about mine. I own a G26 also and it is a good gun and I do carry it when I have a untucked flannel or a motorcyclre vest on. Pocket ....never. PM9 is right there perfectly. It can also be carried IWB very nicely and hides well!

RCG


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

PM9 is going to be your best bet in 9mm. Another option that is thinner and lighter is the Kel-Tec PF-9, and it's about 1/2 the cost of the Kahr.

About Glock... good weapons, I carry a G27 everyday IWB. I have heard nothing about a single stack in the works. It will probably be introduced after the carbine and the 1911 they are "working on".:anim_lol:


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

You can wait for the rumored Glock if you want, but what are you going to do for defense until it is available? Get the PM9.


----------



## tuf8seconds (Sep 2, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> If you want to use your pocket................the PM9 is the exact correct choice.
> 
> It is a great gun. built like a pistol should be. Shoots great right were you aim it and it will fit in your pocket nicely. Many many good pocket holsters made for it. Nothing but great things to say about mine. I own a G26 also and it is a good gun and I do carry it when I have a untucked flannel or a motorcyclre vest on. Pocket ....never. PM9 is right there perfectly. It can also be carried IWB very nicely and hides well!
> 
> RCG


thanks to everyone that has made comment.....can you recommend a good pocket holster for the PM9....please excuse my lack of knowledge about the PM9.....bubba


----------



## KHP (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a galco and a desantis pocket holster, can't go wrong with either.

get a PM9, you won't be disappointed. just follow their break in procedure.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

+1 on the PM9 .. :smt023


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There are a lot of pocket holsters out there for the PM9. Some are very inexpensive and can be bought at almost any outdoor store or even Discount stores.

My 2 favorite are the following

Looks like a wallet in you pocket

Fine quality and worknmanship

My 2 favs I am a proponent of the if you buy a good gun put it in a good holster. Some think thats silly, I don't.

The PM9 is a great weapon for what you want I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.

RCG


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

*No Kahrs!*

Sorry guys I refuse to support the Moonies - Kahr is owned by the eldest son of the Rev Sun Myung Moon. I thought the guy who told me this was a flake too, but a quick Google search confirms.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Dynamik1 said:


> Sorry guys I refuse to support the Moonies - Kahr is owned by the eldest son of the Rev Sun Myung Moon. I thought the guy who told me this was a flake too, but a quick Google search confirms.


It is true that some fraction of the profit from the sale of a Kahr will likely end up in a foundation that supports the Unification Church, but similar things happen with most purchases from all companies. Unless you do a thorough background check on every employee and stockholder of every company and it's suppliers, you are likely providing indirect support to many organizations to which you object on a personal level. Unless a company has ads saying, "by our products to support XYZ" I don't see the point in worrying about such associations.

Buying anything made in China supports the government of China. Want to try avoiding all products with some Chinese content?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Dynamik1 said:


> Sorry guys I refuse to support the Moonies - Kahr is owned by the eldest son of the Rev Sun Myung Moon. I thought the guy who told me this was a flake too, but a quick Google search confirms.


The eldest son of Rev Sun Myung Moon owns a company that makes a great gun!!!

America what a country..........

RCG


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Dynamik1 said:


> Sorry guys I refuse to support the Moonies - Kahr is owned by the eldest son of the Rev Sun Myung Moon. I thought the guy who told me this was a flake too, but a quick Google search confirms.


Who cares? As long as it's a good weapon (and it is) and saves your life, so what? Kahr's a excellent pistols.

www.handgunworld.com


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I have heard good things about the Kahr, but I decided on a Kel-Tec PF9 for my small single stack 9mm and so far I don't regret it. It has done what it is supposed to do.


----------



## 78CJ5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I carry my G26 in my front pocket from time to time. It is a little big for that, It really rides good in my back pocket. I would buy a single stack Glock 9mm if they ever came out with one. real big word in the gun world is IF.


----------

